# Frage: MacBook Air 2014



## Martel (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Buffed Gemeinde,

... ich bin alt geworden... okay. Das trifft uns alle irgendwann einmal...


Ich bin am überlegen meinen derzeitigen Rechner zu verkaufen und mit ein MacBook Air 2014 ( (13,3 Zoll. 8GB Ram, 1,7 GHZ Dualcore , 256 GB SSD , Intel HD 5000 ) zu kaufen.


Nun habe ich recht viel über das Gaming gelesen. ( Auch hier ). Aber einige Fragen wurden nicht ausreichend beantwortet.


Bevor ich anfange, wie wichtig ist Spielen für mich.

*Ich spiele nur noch (!) 1-2 mal die Woche ( 2-10 Stunden gesamt ) - mir ist es egal ob die Games super aussehen. Texturen und Grafiken auf mittel reichen mir. Wichtig ist mir die native Auflösung. Und der Spieleanteil wird weniger.*
*
*
*
*
*Welche Spiele, spiele ich: *
*
*
*Teamfortress 2*
*Company of Heros 2*
*Skyrim*
*World of Warcraft ( sind Raids möglich ? )*
*Minecraft.*
*etc.*

*
*
*
*
*Ansonsten: *Ich gammel ansonsten in den Terminals meiner Raspberry´s rum, mache etwas php und HTML.... 



Hier die Fragen:


*World of Warcraft ( sind Raids möglich ? )*
*Wie ist die Leistung wenn ich mittels paralles (?) - Windows starte und dann spiele ( möchte ja nicht alle Spiele neu kaufen ).*
*Es gibt einen Kartenslot am Air - Kann ich dort eine 128 Gb Karte rein stecken und drin lassen ? - Für Musik und Co ? - ich habe gelesen das, dass Macbook dann nicht mehr in Standby geht.*
*Sind Probleme bekannt ( das Spiele unter einem Emulierten Windows nicht starten z.b. *


naja - ich habe mit Sicherheit noch andere Fragen.. ich komme nur gerade nicht drauf.



Nachtrag 1:   geht schon los. Wie würdet ihr die "gaming" Perfomance sehen. Mein derzeitiger Rechner AMD Quadcore 3,2 GHZ, 8 Gb Ram 1033 (?) , GT 470   vs. Macbook Air 2014 ( s.o. )   - Nicht viel unterschied? , Desktop ist sehr viel schneller?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2014)

Mich würde als aller erstes mal interessieren, warum man sich ein MacBook kaufen will, wenn man dann die genannten Spiele spielen will.

Oder gibt es TF2, Skyrim, Minecraft, CoH 2 für OSX?


----------



## Martel (24. Mai 2014)

Naja - spielen ist mir nicht mehr so wichtig. 

Ich würde sagen: nur 20% der Zeit würde ich spielen. Die meiste Zeit hänge ich in Software die es auch in OSX gibt.


Und der Desktop hat das Problem das ich an die Örtlichkeit gebunden bin. Im Garten sitzen und Arbeiten ist halt nicht.

Wenn es so ist, das das MacBook diese Spiele auch kann ( Youtube sagt ja ) - würde ich den desktop verkaufen.

Ps: man startet Windows mittels VM und kann dann wohl spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Mai 2014)

Die GT 470 aus deinem Desktop Rechner hat eine wirklich deutlich höhere Grafikperformance hat als die integrierte Intel im Macbook Air. 

Skyrim zb. wird selbst auf minimalen Einstellungen nicht gut laufen.
WoW läuft laut Benchmarks auf mittleren Einstellungen gut, aber WoW ist sehr schwer zu beurteilen, weil die Benchmarks meist irgendwelche Zonen-Flyover sind und in WoW kann man Solospiel auf der unbevölkerten Karte nicht mit Städten und Raids vergleichen. Gerade in Raids mit Addons und vielen Spielern wirst du denke ich keine Freude haben.
Company of Heroes 2 ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht spielbar (13 fps auf min Einstellungen)

Die Benchmarks zur HD 5000 integrierten Grafik von Intel gibts übrigens hier:

http://www.notebookc...00.91975.0.html

Wirklich spieletauglich ist das Ding einfach nicht, gerade da du doch echte "core"-Spiele nennst. Für ein paar Flash-Games zwischendurch reicht es natürlich.


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2014)

Mh, danke. Ich habe gerade auch noch gestöbert. Alles in allem:

Das MacBook Air kann auch zum Spielen benutzt werden. Aber: mid/Löw Details und manche Spiele halt nicht ( youtube war sehr ergiebig ).

Die Frage ist also wie wichtig ist mir das.

Ich glaube Spielen ist mir nicht mehr so wichtig. Von da an denke ich, ich gehe den Schritt.

Falls noch jemand ein Ultrabook etc für weniger Euros kennt ( so als geheim tipp ) - Bitte melden.


----------



## Veshrae (26. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn man Gelegenheitsspieler ist und auch nur für 20% spielen will, sollte man sich _niemals_ ein Macbook zum spielen aussuchen, bzw. daran denken.
Ein Macbook ist in erster Linie ein Arbeits-Notebook. Klar gibt es spiele. Aber für das selbe Geld kriegt man ein Windwos-Notebook und kann da wesentlich besser spielen..


----------



## Dominau (27. Mai 2014)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir doch eher ein günstigeres Notebook kaufen zum Arbeiten falls man mal auf der Terrasse oder der Couch arbeiten möchte
und den Desktop behalten für Spiele, größere Rechenprozesse oder allgemein einfach als 2. PC im Haus, was nie verkehrt ist.


----------



## Dypro (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte das 2013er MBA mit der bestmöglichen Ausstattung und kann dir sagen: Raiden ist zwar möglich, aber nur mit 8-20 FPS in Bossfights. Auf niedrigsten Details versteht sich. 5er Inzen gehen allerdings besser.

Und vergiss die Idee vom zocken auf einer virtuelle Maschine (Parallels und Co) gleich wieder. Wenn dann solltest du dir Windows via Bootcamp installieren. Die älteren Spiele auf Source-Engine Basis laufen dort dann auch einigermaßen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: selbst bei 20% Gaming Anteil wirst du mit dem MBA nicht glücklich. Optimal ist m.M.n. ein Mac zum arbeiten und ein kleiner Gaming PC (4-500&#8364; reichen da schon) oder ne Konsole zum zocken.



Veshrae schrieb:


> Auch wenn man Gelegenheitsspieler ist und auch nur für 20% spielen will, sollte man sich _niemals_ ein Macbook zum spielen aussuchen, bzw. daran denken.
> Ein Macbook ist in erster Linie ein Arbeits-Notebook. Klar gibt es spiele. Aber für das selbe Geld kriegt man ein Windwos-Notebook und kann da wesentlich besser spielen..



Das wiederum ist pauschal nicht richtig und eine sehr eingestaubte Meinung. Das 15" Retina MBP z.B. gehört zu den besten Gaming-Notebooks auf dem Markt.


----------



## Martel (30. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,

also ihr habt Recht. Und ich bin euch Dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Ich denke ich werde das ->

http://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspire-v5-573g-54208g1taii-notebook-i5-4200u-matt-full-hd-gt750m-windows-8-1C26-8WU_1695.html

kaufen. Dazu noch eine mssd und gut ist. Es sei denn, jemand sagt nun: Halte ein - XY ist auch so leicht/läuft lange und kostet das selbe


----------

